# Pumilo's 75 corner viv



## Pumilo

Thought I'd show you how I'm putting together my new 75 corner viv. This is being put together for a group of 6 Southern Variabilis that Chris sent me. You can see a sneak preview of the frogs here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/74889-retic-southern-froglets.html 
I got this viv along with 4 other40 gallons, for free from my good friend Rick White. He received them with cracked bottoms and passed them my way as I just happen to know a glass guy!  Here is a thread detailing how I repaired the cracked bottom panes. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/75674-cracked-viv-repair.html
The next step was to drill for a drain, two misters and a spot for a fan. These will all be 5/8" holes. Placement of these holes will be shown later in this thread. Here is a link to my glass drilling thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/58594-how-drill-your-glass.html
Next I will be installing a very cheap drain. While I have yet to have one of these leak, extra care must be taken with these. These pics are actually of me putting a drain in Frogboy's viv. 
First we take a 1/2" to 1/2" barbed fitting. I sand the diameter smaller with an electric sander. I constantly rotate the fitting while sanding to remove the extra material uniformly. I try to get this as thin as I can at the end, while leaving some of the barbs further up the fitting. After sanding both ends, I cut it in half. This gives me two so I am ready for my next build. I use a piece of 1/2" ID diameter clear, flexible hose and cut it about 4" long. I like to heat the hose in very hot water to soften it so that it slides over the remaining barbs easier. Pics show before and after.


----------



## frogparty

I was putting your plant package together for this Viv today.


----------



## Pumilo

Next I clean around the hole in the glass with rubbing alcohol. I also clean the 4" hose with alcohol. I put a bead of silicone around the hose. I like to use GE silicone 1. I don't like GE 2 due to the organotins in it. It has been linked to potential Spindly Leg Syndrome. Read this thread for more on that. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal.html


----------



## Pumilo

frogparty said:


> I was putting your plant package together for this Viv today.


Sweet! That fern will most likely go into the retic viv. I actually have plants from a few people coming soon as I am working on this one plus 3 others for Southern Variabilis, Retics, Summersi, and the next one is still undecided. Plus we need to redo a few of our old vivs.


----------



## Pumilo

Now I insert the hose into the drain hole, from the inside, so that the hose sticks outside the viv and the barb fitting stays inside the viv. 
This is the tricky part. I pull on the hose with a good amount of pressure, but not hard enough to break the glass. I give a little bit of a twisting and rocking motions while I do. This stretches the hose, making it a little bit skinnier, so that the barb fitting can be pulled into the hose. Now when I release the hose, it expands back to its original shape, filling the hole and wedging it in tightly. It also pulls the silicone bead into the hole and against the glass.


----------



## Pumilo

Smooth out the bead of silicone on the inside of the viv and add a bead to the outside of the viv as some extra insurance against leakage.
I have been doing my drains this way for years and never had one fail, but if not done properly, I can see how they would fail, so this tip is up to you if you care to use it. A traditional bulkhead would be more secure.
I have drilled the hole for this about 1 1/4" up from the bottom.


----------



## Pumilo

Next I put together a false bottom using egg crate (ceiling light diffuser panels). I usually use PVC pipe sections as risers but decided to go with egg crate for this one. I cut the risers about 2" tall and secured them to the egg crate platform with plastic zip ties. I use fiberglass screen fabric on all my builds. I don't like weed blocker as I don't like how poorly drained weed blocker is. I like to wrap my false bottom assemblies like a present. I cut a few small sliced in the bottom to slip a few plastic zip ties in to attach the screen material. I keep the good side at the top and the folded over sections at the bottom. It makes it a lot easier that trying to cut the screen exactly to size. Here are shots of the top and bottom.


----------



## Pumilo

I does not matter how messy your folds are because they will all be under the false bottom where you can't see them. Here is a different false bottom we did to show you that it is OK if your folds are messy. We used a second and third layer of egg crate to this one to add some nice contours to the bottom. 
Flat bottom syndrome is truly a crime. Don't let FLAT happen to you!


----------



## Pumilo

Here I have put the false bottom in place. The second picture shows how I like to run a bead of silicone around the outer edge of the false bottom to keep substrate from falling down under the bottom.


----------



## Pumilo

Here is where it starts to get fun! This build will showcase some amazing cork bark pieces! I found the greatest piece and with some modification, it will rock this viv like Metallica playing a local bar gig!
I have pulled out my chainsaw and gotten a little creative with it. I have simply gone freehand with the chainsaw to slice off part of the back side of the trunk so that I have a perfectly flat surface to silicone it to the back wall. I did the angle so that it leans out just a little bit, into the viv. I have also freehand cut the top and one of the branches so that they butt up perfectly to the top and to the side wall of the viv. Of course we are siliconed in place there, too.

A second piece was chosen that was not quite long enough for our purposes. We cut the end flat and added a matching tube to extend the length. We used gorilla glue to attach the two pieces together. We used Duct tape to hold them while it dried. After it dried, we filled the assembly with great stuff to further reinforce it. It is the piece with the masking tape holding it in place while it dries. It has been siliconed in place against the glass and against the main trunk.


----------



## Pumilo

The first piece was nice, with its branching along one plane. The second piece was added at a different plane to really add dimension to it. It was still missing something. 
We selected one more branch and shaved the end like this.


----------



## Pumilo

We used an appropriately sized hole saw to cut a hole in the perfect spot on the main trunk.
The yellow that you have been seeing inside some of the trunks is great stuff. It is mainly there to plug up holes and keep thumbnails out of the trunk. Sometimes I will turn trunks into an in-tank refugium, but they way this one runs full length made the logistics of that, difficult.


----------



## Pumilo

The branch was then Gorilla Glued into the hole. The branch was cut flat at the top and is siliconed to the top of the viv.


----------



## Pumilo

Here is what we have so far. It is still lying on it's back while it dries.
If it helps, for a size reference, this viv is 24" x 24" x 36" tall.


----------



## GRIMM

What the heck is going on? An old school frogger doing a build journal? The sky is falling! 

Lookin good pumilo. And to make your day a little better, if the tank is in fact 24x24x36 like you say, this is a 90 gallon tank  Im working on a 24x24x30 and its 75gal


----------



## boombotty

Looking good, I have the same tank and love it. I really like the corner vivs, they don't take up too much room and have some good depth to play with. They are hard to photograph though since they are so deep.

What are you going to use to light this?

The 24x24x36 is 75g, you have to take in account the shape.


----------



## GRIMM

My bad, I was looking at the other tank he posted and it isnt a corner tank.


----------



## Pumilo

boombotty said:


> Looking good, I have the same tank and love it. I really like the corner vivs, they don't take up too much room and have some good depth to play with. They are hard to photograph though since they are so deep.
> 
> What are you going to use to light this?
> 
> The 24x24x36 is 75g, you have to take in account the shape.


Thanks. I think Frogboy will manage to get some good shots. All of our slope fronts are 2 feet front to back so he is used to working with a deep viv.
I would love to go with LEDs but I don't think I can swing the price right now. I think I will be using a dual, 24 watt, power compact fixture for now. It will be slightly elevated for heat. If I need to, I'll add a small fan blowing across the fixture to reduce the heat more. I've never tried to light a 3 foot deep viv and will just have to see if that is enough. How are you lighting yours?


----------



## davescrews

Very impressive, I absolutely love the cork tree! Unfortunately your giving me some new idea's, can't wait to explain this new 'project' to the wife-


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks Dave, I think your vines will be right at home in here!


----------



## BethInAK

Metallica?


I somehow hadn't picture Dougie as a headbanger.


I love the cork bark. It is EPIC (although EPIC would be Brian Ferry or Elvis Costello or Ben Folds) Who is your supplier for that?


----------



## boombotty

Pumilo said:


> Thanks. I think Frogboy will manage to get some good shots. All of our slope fronts are 2 feet front to back so he is used to working with a deep viv.
> I would love to go with LEDs but I don't think I can swing the price right now. I think I will be using a dual, 24 watt, power compact fixture for now. It will be slightly elevated for heat. If I need to, I'll add a small fan blowing across the fixture to reduce the heat more. I've never tried to light a 3 foot deep viv and will just have to see if that is enough. How are you lighting yours?


I'm using a 96w quad pc and a 65w single pc. I think I am going to add another 65w as well, as it could use some more light down at the floor. I used these same 2 lights on a 24x24x24 and it worked great, but with the extra foot height, another 65w will be needed.
I also have vents on the front of my hood and a 4" computer fan on the top rear corner sucking out the hot air. This draws the air across the lights as well as through the eurovent. It keeps the viv at around 75deg, 85%ish humidity and the front fog free.
Also, I have my lighting staggered on timers, so the 96w is only on during the middle of the day.


----------



## Pumilo

Oh yeah, I'm an old school headbanger! I went from Heavy Metal to Holy Night. I used to write songs, play guitar, and "sing" (if you could call it that), in our basement metal band. We were "SOUNDBODY (Twisted Minds)". Eventually, I finally ended up on stage at our church! I played there for something like 4 years until I damaged my left wrist and couldn't form chords anymore. 3 years later my wrist finally healed, I bough a new Les Paul (most gorgeous axe you've ever seen) and promptly sliced a tendon in my left hand while working with glass. Guitar sold and I'm back to living out my metal vicariously, on the stereo system.

I get my cork bark in bulk through Maryland Cork Bark.


----------



## herpin1579

Looking good! I have always wanted a corner viv for the recess in my wall where the tv is. Would also give me a reason to get a flatscreen


----------



## Pumilo

boombotty said:


> I'm using a 96w quad pc and a 65w single pc. I think I am going to add another 65w as well, as it could use some more light down at the floor. I used these same 2 lights on a 24x24x24 and it worked great, but with the extra foot height, another 65w will be needed.
> I also have vents on the front of my hood and a 4" computer fan on the top rear corner sucking out the hot air. This draws the air across the lights as well as through the eurovent. It keeps the viv at around 75deg, 85%ish humidity and the front fog free.
> Also, I have my lighting staggered on timers, so the 96w is only on during the middle of the day.


Ahh, so I am going to be way lacking on light. Guess I'm going to have to dig through my old reef tank "closet of death".


----------



## Pumilo

OK, I've pulled the tape and stood her up. Here she is all the way around.


----------



## boombotty

Yeah, you'd be suprised with how much light it takes to light a 3' tall viv. I always like my tanks lit pretty well anyway.

I don't know if you have done anything with ff proofing the doors yet, but I used this method and it worked great. You can adjust the thickness of the silicone by the size of notch you cut and it looks very clean when done.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...sy-way-make-silicone-strip-sliding-doors.html


----------



## Pumilo

Here is a closeup of where I ran the chainsaw at an angle, down the main trunk to get a flat surface to glue to, and also to provide the slight lean into the viv.


----------



## Azurel

Build looks sweet Doug......Check out some of the LED spot lights from a member/vendor here.....I have one on my 24" cube and it is excellent and plant growth is excellent....Not as expensive as some of the panels or units that are built for reefs etc... I have a new one that is a duo diode 4.5/6.5 single spot over my new build that is a 18x24 and it is more then enough light. I can get you a pic if you want just to see.....

Anyway can't wait to see this build get finished and to see how finished product is gonna look.


----------



## Pumilo

boombotty said:


> Yeah, you'd be suprised with how much light it takes to light a 3' tall viv. I always like my tanks lit pretty well anyway.
> 
> I don't know if you have done anything with ff proofing the doors yet, but I used this method and it worked great. You can adjust the thickness of the silicone by the size of notch you cut and it looks very clean when done.
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...sy-way-make-silicone-strip-sliding-doors.html


Thanks Scott, I actually bookmarked that bad boy when you bumped it last time.


----------



## Pumilo

Azurel said:


> Build looks sweet Doug......Check out some of the LED spot lights from a member/vendor here.....I have one on my 24" cube and it is excellent and plant growth is excellent....Not as expensive as some of the panels or units that are built for reefs etc... I have a new one that is a duo diode 4.5/6.5 single spot over my new build that is a 18x24 and it is more then enough light. I can get you a pic if you want just to see.....
> 
> Anyway can't wait to see this build get finished and to see how finished product is gonna look.


Thanks. Any thoughts on lighting this are welcome.


----------



## eos

Looking forward to the final product! Looks great so far.
I'll be tagging along for the ride *subscribed*


----------



## Azurel

Pumilo said:


> Thanks. Any thoughts on lighting this are welcome.


Hey Doug

I sent a pm with pics.....Didn't want to inject my pics in your build thread....

James


----------



## fishr

Pumilo said:


> Oh yeah, I'm an old school headbanger! I went from Heavy Metal to Holy Night. I used to write songs, play guitar, and "sing" (if you could call it that), in our basement metal band. We were "SOUNDBODY (Twisted Minds)". Eventually, I finally ended up on stage at our church! I played there for something like 4 years until I damaged my left wrist and couldn't form chords anymore. 3 years later my wrist finally healed, I bough a new Les Paul (most gorgeous axe you've ever seen) and promptly sliced a tendon in my left hand while working with glass. Guitar sold and I'm back to living out my metal vicariously, on the stereo system.
> 
> I get my cork bark in bulk through Maryland Cork Bark.


Weird, I'm listening to Metallica right now. Thanks for the supplier where to get bulk cork.


----------



## Pumilo

This viv will be featuring some neat vines and epiphytes I have been gathering. I've been working with mostly "bread and butter" plants up till now, using a lot of the same plants in viv after viv. We wanted plenty of mounting space for the vines and epiphytes so we have decided to go with a cork bark mosaic background. I worried that my cork trunk and branch structures would get lost with too much cork on the back walls so I have gone with smaller pieces of cork mosaic so there is plenty of lighter sphagnum filler to lighten up the walls. Plus, as the mosses and vines grow in, the trunk structure should stand out even more.
So anyway, here is the next step, with all the cork mosaic glued in with silicone.


----------



## Popliteal

The tank looks great. 

Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Pumilo

This has truly been a pain to stuff with sphagnum but it's getting close! Tomorrow we make clay substrate.


----------



## ritersofly

Great idea for the background! Haven't seen it before... good stuff!


----------



## curlykid

Doug, I totally missed this! It looks great. You should put some pics of the soon to be inhabitants on here.


----------



## Pumilo

ritersofly said:


> Great idea for the background! Haven't seen it before... good stuff!


Thanks, but as far as I know, Dendro Dave originally posted the cork bark mosaic wall method. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...-mosaic-living-drip-wall-pond-method-how.html


----------



## jckee1

So the moss is just stuffed into place. Theres no glue/silicone used for that?
Jim


----------



## Pumilo

jckee1 said:


> So the moss is just stuffed into place. Theres no glue/silicone used for that?
> Jim


Yes Jim. It works best with thick pieces of bark and gaps no bigger than 1" wide. Get the moss wet and squeeze out the excess. They you stuff and you stuff and you stuff some more. I use a butter knife to help push it in to the skinnier cracks but be careful not to slip and crack your glass. My next step will be to get a powerful flashlight and light it up from behind. Max will shine it and I will look for any light getting through. If I see light, I stuff more sphagnum.


----------



## motydesign

doug, you could just get some contact paper on the back? it gives a NICE look if you can catch a glimpse of the back and no light comes through. you can also paint the back with acrylic paint. if you ever want to take it off, a quick razor job and its clean.


----------



## Pumilo

It's not actually about the light penetration. It is a way to make sure that my thumbs can't get back under the cork bark pieces. I don't like the idea of them being able to get trapped back there or to leave eggs where they can't be pulled should I decide to pull.
I will be using black contact paper to cover the front bottom so the eggcrate is not visible.


----------



## motydesign

ooooh ok, i see. i agree those thumbs can be contortionists some times.


----------



## crittermom

It's looking great Doug! I am really looking forward to seeing it once you get it planted.


----------



## frogfreak

It looks great! I like this method a lot.


----------



## frogparty

Pumilo said:


> Yes Jim. It works best with thick pieces of bark and gaps no bigger than 1" wide. Get the moss wet and squeeze out the excess. They you stuff and you stuff and you stuff some more. I use a butter knife to help push it in to the skinnier cracks but be careful not to slip and crack your glass. My next step will be to get a powerful flashlight and light it up from behind. Max will shine it and I will look for any light getting through. If I see light, I stuff more sphagnum.


I've been using the same method for years. Best root growth into the background this way


----------



## Pumilo

frogparty said:


> I've been using the same method for years. Best root growth into the background this way


Good for moss growth too.

OK, I've finished stuffing the moss. You can see I have also installed my internal circulation fan at the top rear of the viv. It is fully adjustable so it can blow in any direction. It puts out 21.5 CFM. Here is a link to the fans I am currently working with. 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation I did a variation of this fan housing DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics. I have two misters installed in the front corners pointing towards the back but they are also fully adjustable. Of course I wouldn't use anything but MistKing on my vivs.


----------



## Pumilo

I've been playing in the "mud" again! I have a nice big batch of clay all made up. Now I'm just hoping I have another 50 lb of Turface stashed out in the garage.


----------



## Pumilo

Oops, forgot a link to my clay recipe. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/63732-clay-substrate-how.html


----------



## ConFuCiuZ

Amazing all around thread, from clay substate to glass drilling. Great Job I will intune to the final vivarium.


----------



## BethInAK

I need to borrow that Max. He sure seems handy!


----------



## Pumilo

BethInAK said:


> I need to borrow that Max. He sure seems handy!


You'll have to fight me for him!


----------



## fishr

I like the simpliity of this background setup as it looks like it will be easier to get roots established for my orchid viv. Viva la Orchid!

Did you silicone the cork bark?`


----------



## Pumilo

Yes, Jessica, the cork bark is siliconed in place. This is a great method to use with lots of Epiphytes and mosses.


----------



## fishr

I figured it was a dumb question but then I thought better to ask than never to know. Now I sound like a fortune cookie.  Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Tuckinrim8

Doug,

THIS. IS. AWESOME. 

I am really digging your cork structure! This viv is absolutely amazing and you are going to have some very happy frogs! 
Oh and as far as you not having "vision"... get out of here with that! 

After hearing who you got your plants from, I cant wait to see this thing finished! Well done! 


suuuuuubscribed.


----------



## Pumilo

I picked up a new bag of Turface and got about an inch put in. I like to spray it down well with purified water and a mycorrhizae inoculant. Another inch or so of my clay substrate has gone in on top of that. I like to give it a very light misting of water and mycorrhizae inoculant to let it start soaking in. I don't let it get too wet at this point because I am still going to be planting. Part of this is because the dry clay is like a magnet for water. When I start planting, I don't want the clay to be sucking the water from the bare root plants and cuttings. I will also keep my misting bottle full of water and mycorrhizae inoculant near by so that I can mist the clay around each plant immediately after planting.


----------



## Pumilo

Chris has been cracking the whip for me to get some plants in here so I think I'll be up late tonight!
Here is a sneak preview. A couple of tiny little cuttings  that Davescrews sent me.
You can see one of my Christmas presents on the arm of the chair beside Frogboy.


----------



## Pumilo

I have to say, I'm more than a little intimidated about what to do with all these killer plants! I'm tired of using the same old "bread and butter" plants over and over again so I've been collecting some rarer stuff. Mostly through trades, I've gotten plants from Manuran, Davescrews, and Bonnie Lorraine to spread throughout my new builds. I'm also getting a few things from Frogparty. Anyway, I've been up late getting a start on planting. When I plant things in the clay, I like to add a handful of ABG mix. Instead of just using ABG, I am using handfuls from my mother cultures. Not even done yet and I've already seeded many hundreds of dwarf white isopods and temperate white springtails. Here are some shots of how it's coming along. Check out those full, 3 foot long sections of vines! Now that's a good use of some surplus Green Sirensis!


----------



## Gwba

athis viv is freakin awesome I can't wait to see all this plants grow in!
Nice work


----------



## davescrews

Look'n pretty hot, but I think you should have made it taller!


----------



## jacobi

davescrews said:


> Look'n pretty hot, but I think you should have made it taller!


7 feet or so... lol


----------



## GRIMM

Looking great Pumilo. Keep taking pictures without flash  The added dark areas and shadows in the 1st picture bring out the depth and details a lot better.

I dont know to much about those vines, so they might be more difficult to grow then I think. But perhaps since they are so long already maybe try clipping them in half and let them grow into the tank height over time? Given that they are already up to max tank height, they dont have anywhere to go once they start growing new leaves. Just giving ideas for a better long term result bud. My slow growing marcgravia was only 6" to start with, and it has already tripled in size after 4 months.


----------



## Armson

Doug,

Just curious... 

If I was planning on building my own viv just like what you have. How much would the glass cost? 


-B


----------



## Azurel

Looking top shelf Doug......Excellent work.


----------



## Tuckinrim8

Pumilo said:


> Chris has been cracking the whip for me to get some plants in here so I think I'll be up late tonight!
> Here is a sneak preview. A couple of tiny little cuttings  that Davescrews sent me.
> You can see one of my Christmas presents on the arm of the chair beside Frogboy.


Hey hey, I asked nicely! haha

Looks awesome Doug, cant wait to see how everything grows in! Well done!

Chris


----------



## mordoria

Super Doug! I love the way its coming out!


----------



## Pumilo

davescrews said:


> Look'n pretty hot, but I think you should have made it taller!





jacobi said:


> 7 feet or so... lol


I would have, but Dave didn't have any 7 foot long vines for me!



GRIMM said:


> Looking great Pumilo. Keep taking pictures without flash  The added dark areas and shadows in the 1st picture bring out the depth and details a lot better.
> 
> I dont know to much about those vines, so they might be more difficult to grow then I think. But perhaps since they are so long already maybe try clipping them in half and let them grow into the tank height over time? Given that they are already up to max tank height, they dont have anywhere to go once they start growing new leaves. Just giving ideas for a better long term result bud. My slow growing marcgravia was only 6" to start with, and it has already tripled in size after 4 months.


Thanks Grimm I agree completely about the flash. That pic turned out the best. On the others, I muted the flash with two paper towels.
Have you ever seen a rabbit waiting to cross the road? He waits for about 4 seconds and decides that's long enough and darts out in front of an 18 wheeler? That's about the level of patience that I have! So I get what you are saying about the vines, but I really wanted a couple of full length vines. I got a LOT of marcgravia in my trade with Dave so I still have a good bit left. I assume your comment would be to allow the vines ways to branch out and fill in more than just one strand? I would love to see pics of how yours is branching and growing naturally. I was planning on taking some of the other pieces and attaching them to the background to look like some forking/branching was already taking place.



Armson said:


> Doug,
> Just curious...
> If I was planning on building my own viv just like what you have. How much would the glass cost?
> -B


Sorry, but mine was free. It was given to me because it came in with a cracked bottom which I replaced. I can refer you to a couple of threads that might help you get started, but I work mostly with insulated glass units so I really couldn't say. Besides, it will vary widely from supplier to supplier so you need to get a quote from someone in your area. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/76707-dimensions-euro-viv.html http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...tructing-euopean-type-vivarium-step-step.html



Tuckinrim8 said:


> Hey hey, I asked nicely! haha
> 
> Looks awesome Doug, cant wait to see how everything grows in! Well done!
> 
> Chris


I know you did, Chris. Just having a little fun with you. Your Southern Variabilis are really the ones being rude about the whole thing. Little critters are all lined up against the front wall of their 10 gallon grow out viv, palms up against the wall, staring across the room at the 75 gallon while they impatiently tap their little toes! They give me dirty looks every time I walk out of the frogroom!


----------



## GRIMM

Pumilo said:


> Thanks Grimm I agree completely about the flash. That pic turned out the best. On the others, I muted the flash with two paper towels.
> Have you ever seen a rabbit waiting to cross the road? He waits for about 4 seconds and decides that's long enough and darts out in front of an 18 wheeler? That's about the level of patience that I have! So I get what you are saying about the vines, but I really wanted a couple of full length vines. I got a LOT of marcgravia in my trade with Dave so I still have a good bit left. I assume your comment would be to allow the vines ways to branch out and fill in more than just one strand? I would love to see pics of how yours is branching and growing naturally. I was planning on taking some of the other pieces and attaching them to the background to look like some forking/branching was already taking place.


Unfortunately my 2 cuttings are hell bent on growing straight up, and not branching at all. It they reach the top, I'll cut the top thirds off and replant them next to the decapitated bodies.

Thats a good idea on frankensteining the cuttings together though. Never though of doing that.


----------



## Pumilo

GRIMM said:


> Unfortunately my 2 cuttings are hell bent on growing straight up, and not branching at all. It they reach the top, I'll cut the top thirds off and replant them next to the decapitated bodies.
> 
> Thats a good idea on frankensteining the cuttings together though. Never though of doing that.


OK, thanks. Couldn't help this popping into my head.


----------



## vivlover10

VERY NICE. Those southern variabilis are going to be in for a treat. 

What is the third clipping that frogboy is holding?


----------



## 19jeffro83

Great job on the tank, looks beautiful.


----------



## Pumilo

vivlover10 said:


> VERY NICE. Those southern variabilis are going to be in for a treat.
> 
> What is the third clipping that frogboy is holding?


It's said to grow very fast. Looks kind of Begonia Rexish but in vine form, doesn't it?


----------



## fishr

Frogboy is tall. Cool gift too.

I am going to to my background on my hex, similar to yours Doug. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks Jessica! 
Hey Grimm, check it out. My marcgravia has been growing in nicely since last night. I guess mine is a little faster grower!  First shot is from last night and the others are from today.


----------



## Pumilo

An hour later it had jumped across the room and established itself in another viv!


----------



## eos

Ha... That's awesome. I wanna see this tank a year from now.


----------



## hydrophyte

That's a lot of great real estate for some climbers to grow.


----------



## frogface

This is turning out to be great! Can't wait for follow up pics in a few months.


----------



## Pumilo

A bunch more planting tonight. Lots of orchids and a little more vine work. Threw in several hundred more temperate springtails. I'm pretty low of pink springtails but I got them started in there at least. I think I'm getting close to adding the leaf litter.


----------



## Grrrit

Very cool viv build! I did a similar "tree" with cork rounds. But I used a really big one for the trunk. I think the diameter was 1.5' that I split in half. It was for a 40b vert. I'm building another 40b vert and I think I'm going to try that mosaic cork method. It looks really cool.


----------



## fishr

Doug - Did you get your cork from an online site or local? Having a hard time finding it at good prices in my neck of the woods. Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo

fishr said:


> Doug - Did you get your cork from an online site or local? Having a hard time finding it at good prices in my neck of the woods. Thanks!


I bought a 65 lb. bulk order of half flats and half rounds from Maryland Cork Bark. I think they have a 32 lb minimum.


----------



## fishr

Pumilo said:


> I bought a 65 lb. bulk order of half flats and half rounds from Maryland Cork Bark. I think they have a 32 lb minimum.


Gotchya. I wouldn't know what to do with 32 pounds of cork bark as of yet, lol. I sent you a PM though. Love the way the tank is turning out!


----------



## aricall

Wow great looking viv. This thread has so much useful info. Love the background and fan as well. This has been really helpful for someone looking for info to put together there first viv. Thanks


----------



## earthfrog

Your tank is really killer---the cork bark is really beautiful as a background. Love it!


----------



## gardennub

Lookin great. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks for all the compliments everybody. I'm out of order on the next step so I'll have to tape some plastic painters cloth over the door. Today I'll be doing that and making a silicone dam to take care of the door gap. Hopefully I'll also have the drive to finish building the lights. Obviously that light will not cut it in the long run.


----------



## Pumilo

I took care of the door gap, making the viv fruit fly proof. I thought that was worthy of a thread by itself to make it easy to find later, so here it is. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77533-fly-proofing-euro-sliding-door-viv.html


----------



## Pumilo

I did the light fixture build as a separate thread, too. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77561-diy-rain-gutter-pc-lights.html
Here she is lit up. I built a dual, 65 watt Power Compact Fluorescent fixture using old, scrap, reef lights. The bulbs are new and are 65K. I will probably add an LED spotlight to punch down between the back big branches to light up the bottom better.


----------



## dfrmav

nice! how did you build your fan? any separate thread on that?


----------



## Pumilo

dfrmav said:


> nice! how did you build your fan? any separate thread on that?


No, but I just used slight variations of this build DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics using this fan 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation with the corners removed. I routed the corners off but massacred my right hand in the process! Do not, and I can't stress this enough people, Do NOT stick your hand in a router!!


----------



## dfrmav

Pumilo said:


> No, but I just used slight variations of this build DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics using this fan 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation with the corners removed. I routed the corners off but massacred my right hand in the process! Do not, and I can't stress this enough people, Do NOT stick your hand in a router!!


Where the heck did you find black pvc pipe? They carry it at home depot or lowes? I've never seen it before. Or did you paint it? Also, with 60mm fan - you got it to fit into the same sized reducer as on the DYI site?

[edit] I know there's black fittings but I'm talking about the piece housing the fan


----------



## JimO

Doug - Is that a Microgramma fern on the background? If so, can I buy a cutting?



Pumilo said:


> I did the light fixture build as a separate thread, too. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/77561-diy-rain-gutter-pc-lights.html
> Here she is lit up. I built a dual, 65 watt Power Compact Fluorescent fixture using old, scrap, reef lights. The bulbs are new and are 65K. I will probably add an LED spotlight to punch down between the back big branches to light up the bottom better.


----------



## Pumilo

JimO said:


> Doug - Is that a Microgramma fern on the background? If so, can I buy a cutting?


Sorry Jim, it's not, but looks kind of similar. Is picture number 2 what you're looking for? I only have a 4 leaf cutting so it will be a while. It is in my Reticulata viv.


----------



## JimO

The one I'm looking for has 3 to 4-inch long fronds. But, that is the name of one of the two species I'm trying to find.



Pumilo said:


> Sorry Jim, it's not, but looks kind of similar. Is picture number 2 what you're looking for? I only have a 4 leaf cutting so it will be a while. It is in my Reticulata viv.


----------



## froggies3

If its not too much trouble could we please have a plant list and by the way since that viv is cracked why dont you just send it up my way?!!!! Ill pay for shipping.


----------



## Pumilo

froggies3 said:


> If its not too much trouble could we please have a plant list and by the way since that viv is cracked why dont you just send it up my way?!!!! Ill pay for shipping.


It WAS cracked! Glass is what I do. We'll try to get a plant list together but it will be at least a week or two off.


----------



## SmackoftheGods

Pumilo said:


> It's said to grow very fast. Looks kind of Begonia Rexish but in vine form, doesn't it?


That's a Cissus discolor. The common name is actually Rex Begonia (vine). It's an awesome plant and the leaves can get 4-6 inches long! I get mine from logees.com.


----------



## ashb

Lookin good Doug, as do all your recent builds... which reminds me... Where the heck are you getting all that Marcgravia for your vivs?? 

Ashton


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks! The Marcgravia was acquired in a trade for some of my Green Sirensis.


----------



## Pumilo

Home at last!


----------



## Pumilo

Loving the patterns on this one!


----------



## frogparty

Awesome!!!


----------



## crittermom

looks great! I'm sure they'll love it in there!


----------



## curlykid

beautiful frogs Doug! i bet they love it in there!


----------



## aricall

Wow beautiful frogs. What are they?


----------



## Pumilo

aricall said:


> Wow beautiful frogs. What are they?


They are Understory Southern Variabilis. The pics do not do them justice. The green is brighter in person and the legs are an unbelievable blue. We'll get some better pictures soon.


----------



## frogparty

Truly pics do them no justice. And they are huge for a thumbnail frog


----------



## jibfest

Wicked frogs and viv! I am waiting on 3 southerns, ready in March


----------



## Pumilo

jibfest said:


> Wicked frogs and viv! I am waiting on 3 southerns, ready in March


Sweet! You're going to love them!

I received the following PM and thought it was a good question and answer to post here. 
_Hey Doug, I have a couple of questions about the fan setup that you told me about in your corner viv thread. I have all of the parts (had to mail-order it all because Home Depot didn't have sprinkler stuff in the stores) but I'm curious about a few things.

First, when you attach the threaded piece of plastic to the PVC pipe/fan casing, did you follow the directions and use just silicone? How did that turn out? Is it structurally sound?

Second, did you cover the ends of the fan casing with pieces of screen siliconed on? I am thinking of putting circle vents (louvers) in the pipe so that if the fan dies, I can pop it out pretty easily. The louvers don't fit until you dremel out a bit of plastic from the inside of the PVC fan casing, but I'm just curious as to how you did this on yours.

Any other tips for building this? I also got a 50mm fan for tanks that are larger, but got a few 40mm fans for my smaller tanks. _

These questions are regarding my fan build where I linked to this tutorial. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics I did NOT use Silicone. Silicone does not stick well to plastic. The proper adhesive for this is Weld On 40. You can find this from an acrylic supply store or on eBay. Silicone will NOT provide a lasting bond. I have heard back from others who used silicone and it fell apart.
Second, I like you louver idea but for my purposed you would need to be absolutely POSITIVE that a thumbnail froglet could not squeeze in there. You would be surprised how a thumbnail can compress his body and squeeze into the smallest of cracks. And invariably, they see that fan way up at the top and have to play "king of the mountain". While it has never remained a popular "perch", they ALWAYS check it out when it first goes in. I am a window guy with rolls and rolls of fiberglass screen mesh around the house so you can guess what I used. I actually tried the silicone for this step. I sanded the surface of the PVC/ABS sleeve first to rough it up. Still, it peeled off while working on the next step. I love my silicone but it failed me completely. Fortunately, the bond was so bad that it completely and easily peeled off. I then put a bead of superglue around the rim and put the screen material over that. Because of the holes in the mesh, the superglue dries extremely reluctantly (superglue only dries quickly when sandwiched between two surfaces. When left in the open, it dries VERY slowly) Now I have the patience of a fly trying to get out through a closed window, smacking into the glass again and again, so I have a little trick to force the superglue to dry almost instantly. Grab a box of baking soda and sprinkle some around the bead. When you are sure it has dried, blow it off and brush it off.
Other tips. I used a bigger fan. He used 40mm. I used 60mm with a 21 CFM rating. Works nicely for my 25 gallon vivs. I knocked off the corners from my fans with a router but BE CAREFUL! One of the fans caught the blade and sucked my hand in, ripping off my thumbnail and all the skin from the side of two of my fingers. Holy crap you would not believe the nerves that are under your thumbnail!! I took my fan in to Lowe's to find the PVC/ABS housing that fit it the best. 
I changed some of his dimensions on the elbow assembly just because I wanted to use what was in stock.


----------



## dfrmav

As far as the louvers go, there is no way they're getting into the fan area. The louver doesn't even fit into the pipe until you dremel out some of the plastic from the inside of the pipe, and once it goes in, it's pretty damn snug, but not so snug that you can't remove it in case the fan dies. 

As far as weld on goes, I'll have to go searching around for it. Is it "40" or "4"? Also, what about the regular PVC cement, would that work?


----------



## crittermom

I just wanted to add what I used to glue my fan.. to attach the screen, I just use a bead of hot glue. I also used a few blobs of this to secure the fan into the housing. Then, if you ever need to replace the fan, you can use a blowdryer (yes I've done this) to heat up the glue and pull it out. I tried hot glue for attaching the funny pipe to the fan housing, and it didn't hold, so I ended up using one of those two part epoxy tubes. It seems very secure so far. I use this same epoxy for gluing on metal hinges and a handle onto the glass, and it is really solid so far. These were just types of glue that I had around the house, so I thought I'd throw them out there.


----------



## dfrmav

crittermom said:


> I just wanted to add what I used to glue my fan.. to attach the screen, I just use a bead of hot glue. I also used a few blobs of this to secure the fan into the housing. Then, if you ever need to replace the fan, you can use a blowdryer (yes I've done this) to heat up the glue and pull it out. I tried hot glue for attaching the funny pipe to the fan housing, and it didn't hold, so I ended up using one of those two part epoxy tubes. It seems very secure so far. I use this same epoxy for gluing on metal hinges and a handle onto the glass, and it is really solid so far. These were just types of glue that I had around the house, so I thought I'd throw them out there.


Nice, I have two-part epoxy here, so that will definitely come in handy. Good idea!

Other question: when gluing the funny pipe threaded part to the fan housing, the process is literally attaching a flat item to a curved surface. Did anyone shape the funny pipe to be a bit curved and/or flatten out the part of the fan housing, so there's a more secure fit?


----------



## Pumilo

dfrmav said:


> As far as the louvers go, there is no way they're getting into the fan area. The louver doesn't even fit into the pipe until you dremel out some of the plastic from the inside of the pipe, and once it goes in, it's pretty damn snug, but not so snug that you can't remove it in case the fan dies.
> 
> As far as weld on goes, I'll have to go searching around for it. Is it "40" or "4"? Also, what about the regular PVC cement, would that work?


You are looking for Weld On 40, which is a 2 part glue kind of like and epoxy. It allows you to put a nice heavy bead on. It forms more of a chemical bond than epoxy would. It is designed to work with different materials like gluing acrylic to PVC. Weld On 4 is a watery thin glue good for acrylic only and would NOT work properly on PVC. a) it wouldn't bond because it's not acrylic. b) you could not possibly build up a bead.



crittermom said:


> I just wanted to add what I used to glue my fan.. to attach the screen, I just use a bead of hot glue. I also used a few blobs of this to secure the fan into the housing. Then, if you ever need to replace the fan, you can use a blowdryer (yes I've done this) to heat up the glue and pull it out. I tried hot glue for attaching the funny pipe to the fan housing, and it didn't hold, so I ended up using one of those two part epoxy tubes. It seems very secure so far. I use this same epoxy for gluing on metal hinges and a handle onto the glass, and it is really solid so far. These were just types of glue that I had around the house, so I thought I'd throw them out there.


Epoxy would be way better than the silicone that the tutorial suggests. I like your hot glue idea for the screen mesh and also to mount the fan into the housing. Just to make sure nobody gets confused though, it would NOT be enough to mount the elbow onto the PVC/ABS fan housing.


----------



## Pumilo

dfrmav said:


> Nice, I have two-part epoxy here, so that will definitely come in handy. Good idea!
> 
> Other question: when gluing the funny pipe threaded part to the fan housing, the process is literally attaching a flat item to a curved surface. Did anyone shape the funny pipe to be a bit curved and/or flatten out the part of the fan housing, so there's a more secure fit?


Yes, I thought of that too. I put a quick curve onto the funny pipe using a small, approximately 2", sanding drum attached to my drill press to form an approximate curve. Because we are using a bead forming, chemical bond (Weld On 40), it does not have to be exact.


----------



## hypostatic

Moar frog pictures please =]


----------



## dfrmav

hypostatic said:


> Moar frog pictures please =]


More spell check please  

Anyway, so I got a great idea for this fan build. I actually have an old mistking nozzle lying around that is broken - the misting head itself is clogged and I took it apart to try to see what's up but its just not working. So I kept it around for spare parts, and I'm glad I did, because I think I'm going to attach the fan housing to the nozzle. The nozzle is made of a bulkhead, two elbows and the misting head itself, but I'm taking the misting head off and attaching the fan assembly somehow. I'll keep you posted because this actually looks like a cleaner and easier way to do this kind of thing.


----------



## hypostatic

dfrmav said:


> More spell check please


NEVAR!!!

Who can spell check when they're distracted by such beautiful frogs?


----------



## Pumilo

dfrmav said:


> More spell check please
> 
> Anyway, so I got a great idea for this fan build. I actually have an old mistking nozzle lying around that is broken - the misting head itself is clogged and I took it apart to try to see what's up but its just not working. So I kept it around for spare parts, and I'm glad I did, because I think I'm going to attach the fan housing to the nozzle. The nozzle is made of a bulkhead, two elbows and the misting head itself, but I'm taking the misting head off and attaching the fan assembly somehow. I'll keep you posted because this actually looks like a cleaner and easier way to do this kind of thing.


They bulkhead would be a nice mount if the rest of it is strong enough.


----------



## Pumilo

I really like dfrmav's fan setup so I'm going to link it here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...construction-using-spare-mistking-nozzle.html

In addition, I keep getting requests about my fans so I'm going to give what I've got, right here. 
Here is the tutorial I got mine from. DIY Air Circulation | GlassTropics
This is the fan I use. 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation It puts out 21.5 CFM and seems good to go for up to about a 2 foot cube viv for my uses anyway. I will probably add a second one, down low, for this build. 
Sorry I did not do a complete build on these as I figured there was already one in place. Unfortunately, I built all my fans about a year ago and do not have part numbers, etc, for you. I did make some changes on mine. Most of the changes were in the pipe attachements, simply so I could pick up what was in stock and get them going that day. The other changes were using this coupler for the housing Shop NIBCO 2"Dia. ABS Coupling Fitting at Lowes.com and using a flush trim router bit to grind away the center rib. Then I used this fan http://www.nmbtc.com/fans/part-numbe...L-04W-B40/3825 and used a router to remove the corners. This allowed me to fit a 60mm fan into a small housing. This was NOT easy and in fact the work caught and I really massacred my right hand and could not use it for many weeks. It was really months before I felt it was really healed. Anyway, with enough material ground away, I was able to fit the fan into the housing. Other than that, forget about silicone, it won't work. Use Weld On 40 to attach the threaded pipe to the fan housing. I used superglue to mount the fan into the housing as I already had a snug fit. I also used superglue to attach the screen material to the fan housing, front and back.
The blue pieces in pic 2 are just cut from a milk jug lid. They make a nylon washer to cushion the otherwise metal to glass connection. 
There is some good information on proper choice of a power supply here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...internal-air-circulation-65g-peninsula-2.html
Here are a bunch of closeups for you. Hope it helps!


----------



## dfrmav

Haha thanks for sponsoring my thread Pumilo! You rock!


----------



## Pumilo

You're welcome, it's a good build!


----------



## fishr

Soo what genus and species of orchids are in or will go in?


----------



## Judy S

I tried the one link that was mentioned, but it isn't a good one...any other way to get the information?? It was: http://www.nmbtc.com/fans/part-numbe...L-04W-B40/3825 This is purely a question about esthetics...what do people do to "hide" all the cords, etc. that are poking out of the tops to make the vivariums look more refined?? Other than this one glitch, your information is great. The two brass pieces..is one remaining on the inside of the viv, and the other on the outside to screw into the inside one???


----------



## Pumilo

Judy S said:


> I tried the one link that was mentioned, but it isn't a good one...any other way to get the information?? It was: http://www.nmbtc.com/fans/part-numbe...L-04W-B40/3825 This is purely a question about esthetics...what do people do to "hide" all the cords, etc. that are poking out of the tops to make the vivariums look more refined?? Other than this one glitch, your information is great. The two brass pieces..is one remaining on the inside of the viv, and the other on the outside to screw into the inside one???


Oops, I don't know what I was thinking. I linked twice for the same fan in the same paragraph but used different links.  Try the first one...this one. 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation
Look at this picture. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...1327633732-pumilos-75-corner-viv-pict0013.jpg The piece of brass closest to the fan is a hollow threaded post. It stays attached to your fan and is inserted up through the hole in the viv so that part of it sticks out. You slide your spacer over it and then the second piece of brass is lightly threaded onto the hollow post. It just holds it in place. Do NOT fully tighten or you could crack your glass. Plus, leaving it just a little loose lets you pivot your fan around for full adjust-ability.
I'm afraid I am not the guy to teach you how to hide your wires. I have wires, cords, and hoses fully exposed in my frog room. If people look at the tops of my vivs I just whack em with my frogging stick and tip their head down a few degrees!


----------



## Azurel

> If people look at the tops of my vivs I just whack em with my frogging stick and tip their head down a few degrees!


LOL......Eyes on the prize


----------



## FoxHound

Very nice!


----------



## jacobi

Pumilo said:


> Oops, I don't know what I was thinking. I linked twice for the same fan in the same paragraph but used different links.  Try the first one...this one. 2410ML-04W-B40 - DC Axial Fans - NMB Technologies Corporation


Doug, how loud are these? I've read the technical info, but I'm interested in first hand experience.

Jake


----------



## Pumilo

jacobi said:


> Doug, how loud are these? I've read the technical info, but I'm interested in first hand experience.
> 
> Jake


That's hard to describe without hearing it yourself. Loud enough to hear but quiet enough not to bother me. Of course you can turn down the voltage on your transformer and it will be quieter, but less powerful, too.


----------



## fishr

Doug,
How are the plants doing? Filling in at all?


----------



## Pumilo

fishr said:


> Doug,
> How are the plants doing? Filling in at all?


Most are growing nicely. Some had to settle in for a while and are just starting to grow. It's great to see some success with the orchids!! No blooms yet but new roots and new foliage! I think I me need to get some sort of canopy cover plants going to add some shade and cover for my froggies. They are still a little shy. Lot's of green over the walls and branches but I didn't really choose anything for canopy cover on this one.


----------



## goof901

how did you do the door? is it sliding or living hinged?


----------



## Pumilo

goof901 said:


> how did you do the door? is it sliding or living hinged?


It is a two pane sliding door.


----------



## goof901

any updated pics?


----------



## Pumilo

goof901 said:


> any updated pics?


Here you go. Color setting is a little off on some. Seems like a lot of them didn't do much for a while and are just now starting to take off. But then a lot of them didn't have roots and just needed to settle in first. I think I'll start seeing a lot more growth soon.


----------



## Pumilo

Here is some of the vine growth. I took a few small starts of the Margravia for other vivs. You can see in the first pic where that has forced some side growth to start.


----------



## Pumilo

Anybody know what this is? It sprouted up out of the cork bark.


----------



## Pumilo

Some very nice growth from my Lemmaphyllum Microphyllum. It is an epiphyte fern that loves to encrust cork bark. Love it!!


----------



## Pumilo

This is my Microgramma Heterophylla, another epiphyte fern that likes encrusting cork bark.


----------



## goof901

looks great!!! all you need to add is a columnea carnival and the flowers will lighten that viv up


----------



## Pumilo

Here are some closeups of some of the new growth I've been getting from the assorted miniature orchids.


----------



## Pumilo

A couple more orchids.


----------



## Pumilo

This Hoya is just too sweet! The leaves look like pine needles! It is a Hoya Retusa.


----------



## jacobi

Quite possibly one of my favourite vivariums. I cant wait to see it grown in. Did you take out the C. discolour?

Jake


----------



## Pumilo

Thanks guys!


----------



## skanderson

looks very nice and the orchids look like they are liking it in there.


----------



## eos

This viv is nothing short of AmaZING!


----------



## Abidicus

Hey Pumilo,

Your viv looks great, I can see that I've got a lot to learn from you! 
I saw your post earlier in this thread about how you added computer fans for ventilation. They look great and I'd love to give them a try, but my concern is that computer fans aren't really made for humid environments (and neither are temperature probes for computer fan controllers). So I wanted to follow up with you to see how they are holding up.


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice little mini plants in there! Do you have any more recent pictures?


----------



## tahir tareen

Pumilo said:


> Anybody know what this is? It sprouted up out of the cork bark.


does it have a unpleasant odor when the leaves and stems are crushed? It looks sort of like 'stinky bob', an invasive geranium.


----------



## Nismo95

lol. Doug. 1 Question and 1 only. How much do you spend on cork a month? hahaha. Love the viv man, its gorgeous and only going to get better


----------



## guylovesreef

I used the same thread to do my fans, can't believe the author of it is on here lol. I really like this viv! Makes me want to do a corner bowfront


----------



## ralph

Pumilo said:


> Anybody know what this is? It sprouted up out of the cork bark.


Pumilo, what's the plant circled in red? I amused you meant the other one that's spouted up out of the cork bark... but I wondered what is the name of the other one I've circled? Thank you.


----------



## tclipse

Xeophex said:


> Pumilo, what's the plant circled in red? I amused you meant the other one that's spouted up out of the cork bark... but I wondered what is the name of the other one I've circled? Thank you.


Looks like Selaginella uncinata or similar.

Nice looking viv Doug


----------



## Pumilo

Xeophex said:


> Pumilo, what's the plant circled in red? I amused you meant the other one that's spouted up out of the cork bark... but I wondered what is the name of the other one I've circled? Thank you.


It is Selaginella sp. unidentified Costa Rica variety from Manuran.


----------



## Pumilo

tahir tareen said:


> does it have a unpleasant odor when the leaves and stems are crushed? It looks sort of like 'stinky bob', an invasive geranium.


Thanks, sorry but I can't check that. It had begun growing pretty aggressively and I had not found an ID so it has already been removed.


----------



## Pumilo

guylovesreef said:


> I used the same thread to do my fans, can't believe the author of it is on here lol. I really like this viv! Makes me want to do a corner bowfront


Thanks, but I'm not the author of the fan "how to". I just followed the thread and put my own mods on.


----------



## Pumilo

Abidicus said:


> Hey Pumilo,
> 
> Your viv looks great, I can see that I've got a lot to learn from you!
> I saw your post earlier in this thread about how you added computer fans for ventilation. They look great and I'd love to give them a try, but my concern is that computer fans aren't really made for humid environments (and neither are temperature probes for computer fan controllers). So I wanted to follow up with you to see how they are holding up.


The fans are all holding up fine. Somebody on here has reported 5 years and still running on a similar type computer fan.



hydrophyte said:


> Nice little mini plants in there! Do you have any more recent pictures?


Thanks, I'll get some new shots soon.


----------



## ralph

Pumilo said:


> It is Selaginella sp. unidentified Costa Rica variety from Manuran.


Thanks very much Pumilo.



tclipse said:


> Looks like Selaginella uncinata or similar.


Cheers tclipse.


----------



## frankpayne32

Just read through the whole thread. Great stuff!


----------



## Leucomelas18

I too just read through the whole thread! Amazing! cant wait to get started on my new tank.


----------



## crested

Sorry if you've covered this already, if so I missed it.

Can you let us know what your misting schedule and circulation timing is?

Seems like you've stuck the perfect balance with the humidity and saturation of the moss etc.

Looking great!


----------



## Atmus

Pumilo said:


> The fans are all holding up fine. Somebody on here has reported 5 years and still running on a similar type computer fan.


The computer fans/probes aren't designed for viv use, but there is nothing in their construction that is harmed by it. 

If anything, the fans would last longer since the humidity would keep the dust down. Dust and heat are what kills the computer fans, and there isn't anything in most fans that can rust.

I forget what the temp probes are coated with, but they can handle it just fine, and are used to much wider temp ranges than you could put in a desert reptile viv let alone a frog house.


----------



## Pumilo

Atmus said:


> The computer fans/probes aren't designed for viv use, but there is nothing in their construction that is harmed by it.
> 
> If anything, the fans would last longer since the humidity would keep the dust down. Dust and heat are what kills the computer fans, and there isn't anything in most fans that can rust.
> 
> I forget what the temp probes are coated with, but they can handle it just fine, and are used to much wider temp ranges than you could put in a desert reptile viv let alone a frog house.


Most of us running internal fans, don't bother with the temperature probe. Just put it on a timer to run as long and often as you choose.


----------



## jacobi

Update please!!!


----------



## baileyjames6

Hi, I just read through the read as I have been looking for an alternate background to use. I've done GS and silicone but was worried about using titebond. I really like the look of the cork bark and moss. I have a quick question about the moss, how long will it last have you had to pull and replace any? Also was it standard exo terra sphagnum or a more robust living sphagnum you traded for. Sorry if this was covered but I didn't see it in my read through. 

Thanks,

James


----------



## Reeffrog

Pumilo said:


> I bought a 65 lb. bulk order of half flats and half rounds from Maryland Cork Bark. I think they have a 32 lb minimum.


Did you use the whole 65 lbs on this build? What surface area did it cover with the moss crammed in, ie how big are the walls you covered? I'm planning on doing this background with a few builds in the future.


----------



## Reeffrog

Also the last photo seems to be a while ago. Any new pics?


----------



## Pumilo

baileyjames6 said:


> Hi, I just read through the read as I have been looking for an alternate background to use. I've done GS and silicone but was worried about using titebond. I really like the look of the cork bark and moss. I have a quick question about the moss, how long will it last have you had to pull and replace any? Also was it standard exo terra sphagnum or a more robust living sphagnum you traded for. Sorry if this was covered but I didn't see it in my read through.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> James


James, this build isn't that old yet, but no sphagnum has been replaced. I've had tanks like this before that ran for years without sphagnum replacement. Plant growth and roots, help to lock it in place and the roots and mosses that grow on the walls, seem to help replace what may be decomposing. 
The sphagnum moss that I use on all my builds is the Better-Gro brand, available at Lowes Shop BETTER-GRO Sphagnum Moss at Lowes.com.



Reeffrog said:


> Did you use the whole 65 lbs on this build? What surface area did it cover with the moss crammed in, ie how big are the walls you covered? I'm planning on doing this background with a few builds in the future.


Oh no, not even close! I've put together several vivs already and have sooo much more cork bark left. Each wall is 2 foot by 3 foot. 33 lbs were cork tubes and 33 lbs were flats. I have a lot of each still left. More flats than tubes though. You would get more than a few builds from 33 lbs of flats. Same with tubes.


----------



## frogparty

That's a lot of cork! But I bet its awesome picking and choosing that perfect piece from so many to choose from


----------



## Pumilo

Yes it is, thanks. I had no part in choosing this particular piece of cork bark, though. When this viv simply fell into my lap, the choice was made. The tree trunk and this viv, chose each other. They were gracious enough to allow me some freedom with plant placement.


----------



## Pumilo

Reeffrog said:


> Also the last photo seems to be a while ago. Any new pics?


Sorry guys, a few projects in the works right now, and photographing this viv is a 2 or 3 person ordeal. I need spotters so I can remove the glass to do it right. We'll get to it soon. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Pumilo directed me to this thread in a PM about using my cracked cork method....

Wow, great use of it for sure. Great work with the cork branches too.

Fyi, the cork tubes are great for cutting at an angle, siliconing to the walls and using as planters.

...And as others have stated the roots grow in to hold the moss pretty tight...How big a gap you can get away with, without the moss falling out depends on how thick the cork is on either side...thicker pieces allow for wider gaps because there is more surface on each side to grip the moss. I think a gap of 2x the thickness or more is generally doable if I remember right. So two half inch pieces of cork can have a gap of 1-1.5 inches that you can fill with moss without much worry of it falling out before the roots secure it even tighter. Soak the mo ss, jam as much in as possible, and when it starts to dry it expands and wedges itself into place. I drove the hex viv i did like this from tulsa to OKC without anything falling out of the cracks.


Also if you don't mind the blasphemy of growing ground plants on vertical walls, these cracked cork walls should be great for planting all kinds of mini gesneriads on the walls as long as you don't over mist and have some ventilation...mini orchids are another good choice.
Planting blue oxalis is also an option, will look like a wall of clovers...and if you are lucky you may get some fantastic blue flowers. I've had best luck growing it from seed.

Btw...
That did look like Selaginella uncinata earlier...that stuff loves these cracked cork/moss walls...be ready to prune  ...Looks super lush though when it grows in...especially after a misting.

Great work Pumilo! 
---------------------------------------

Fyi after my long vacation from DB, I should have a viv/DB post up in the next month with a holographic fairy flying around in my viv(yes I'm serious, much easier then you'd think), fiber optic stars, fire fly lights, fog/waterfall, and maybe a few other tricks, like storm/lightning fx  

Vivs are boring at night...I'm going to fix that...Stay tuned!


----------



## Pumilo

Dendro Dave said:


> I should have a viv/DB post up in the next month with a holographic fairy flying around in my viv(yes I'm serious, much easier then you'd think), fiber optic stars, fire fly lights, fog/waterfall, and maybe a few other tricks, like storm/lightning fx
> 
> Vivs are boring at night...I'm going to fix that...Stay tuned!



*Dave's back!!*

Thanks again, Dave! For those that missed it earlier, this viv would not exist if not for Dendro Dave sharing his cork bark mosaic method.


----------



## TacoBox

Ok, now i have read the entire post and will be attempting to adapt this for a gecko in the future. I am also working on something along the lines of DendroDave as to the lightning and storm affects as I tinker with halloween and christmas props a good bit. I have it almost complete using a Pico Controller from my halloween props.

I am trying to figure out a way to install an air filter onto the fan and then have that routed through a cork round so that it is hidden from sight but still pushing fresh air from outside. 

Sucks to be deploying again as now I have a huge pile of parts and drawings that are just gonna have to wait until I get home.


----------



## Dendro Dave

TacoBox said:


> Ok, now i have read the entire post and will be attempting to adapt this for a gecko in the future. I am also working on something along the lines of DendroDave as to the lightning and storm affects as I tinker with halloween and christmas props a good bit. I have it almost complete using a Pico Controller from my halloween props.
> 
> I am trying to figure out a way to install an air filter onto the fan and then have that routed through a cork round so that it is hidden from sight but still pushing fresh air from outside.
> 
> Sucks to be deploying again as now I have a huge pile of parts and drawings that are just gonna have to wait until I get home.


What is this pico controller thing? You've got me curious...can you link to the products you are using?

One thing that works good as a bit of an air filter on fans is this... Duck Brand 1285234 24-Inch by 15-Inch by 1/4-Inch Foam Air Conditioner Filter - Amazon.com
(wal-mart usually has these 15in sheets for a couple bucks at most)


I think you can get smaller pieces (not sure it is cheaper) in the aquarium sections as lil foam pads are often used in tank filters equipment.

That stuff is really handy... I use it as subsrate/false bottom separation instead of screen, clean looking ventilation on modified glass tops, air filters for fans,...etc..etc...


----------



## TacoBox

So this is the model I am currently trying to adapt. It was good in theory and since it was free to me it was worth a shot...

Pico System
program- dawn,day,dusk / fans / fogger and possibly mess with a small speaker with a motion detector that would que rain forest noises when approached.

So my plan was to mount my fans in such a way that a cork round would be used for the ventilation shaft and the fan could be hidden out of sight. I also wanted to have a fogger for visual display mainly and have that routed via pvc or flexible hose to the bottom portion of the tank so as to create a creeping mist type show.


----------



## Dendro Dave

TacoBox said:


> So this is the model I am currently trying to adapt. It was good in theory and since it was free to me it was worth a shot...
> 
> Pico System
> program- dawn,day,dusk / fans / fogger and possibly mess with a small speaker with a motion detector that would que rain forest noises when approached.
> 
> So my plan was to mount my fans in such a way that a cork round would be used for the ventilation shaft and the fan could be hidden out of sight. I also wanted to have a fogger for visual display mainly and have that routed via pvc or flexible hose to the bottom portion of the tank so as to create a creeping mist type show.


Hmm intersting, I've looked at those but they look intimidating...and pricey. I think the way I'm going to do it is mostly buy remote control. There are little plug in things with ir remote that make your outlets come on/off really cheap so I may go that route. And I'm going to use a led music controller, and strip light kit like these for the lighting fx...

Amazon.com: Yorktek LED RGB Color Changing Lighting Strip, SMD5050, 150 LEDs, Waterproof with 3M Tape, 5 Meter or 16 Feet Kit, With 44 Key-Remote, Transformer: Musical Instruments






I like the motion activated idea...I've been thinking about something like that but figured I'd get the basic system up and running then worry about that feature later. I haven't delved into the research yet to see what kinda products are out there for that yet. I'd like to avoid all diy setup, and I don't know crap about ardrino which would be one way to do it.


----------



## TacoBox

Looks like me an you are in the same exact boat. I really want to mess with Ardrino but I know nothing about coding. Wish I did cause it seems to be the ultimate set up. 

The only reason I am trying that pico out is because it was a piece that was going to be thrown away from a remodel. 

I have used those rolls of LED strips in my Christmas display and they are very bright.

Once this is all said and done I could have probly bought a complete kit for cheaper. But I like to say I built that when people come over.

SORRY FOR THREAD JACKING DOUG.


----------



## Pumilo

TacoBox said:


> SORRY FOR THREAD JACKING DOUG.


You better be! I really hate to see the exchange of information going on around here!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Pumilo said:


> You better be! I really hate to see the exchange of information going on around here!


Well eat this then....

IR motion sensing plug, muahhahhaha...walk up to viv...start the storm 

Heathco WC 6006 WH Wireless Motion Sensor and Lamp Plug in 100 ft White | eBay

Motion detecting grounded outlet...
Sensorplug Automatic Motion Detector Sensor Outlet Home Plug Turns on Light NE | eBay

Another motion detecting outlet...cheap
Indoor Plug in Corded Motion Activated Light Control | eBay

More expensive but possibly better solution...
GSI Vibration Detector and Motion Detector Package G422RW2 AC Wall Outlet Plug | eBay

This may come in handy too... A 300 second motion sensing sound player...
300 Second USB Sound Voice Recording Module w Motion Sensor and Enclosure | eBay

An IR light switch you wire into the wall...
12V Save Energy IR Motion Sensor Automatic Light Switch | eBay


----------



## TacoBox

Very nice Dave, really like where your mind is at on these builds. 

I have come to the conclusion that Doug and Dave were the two worst people for me to meet up with. I see a good many paychecks going into this froggy hobby now. As soon as I get back from deployment and move into the new house I will be doing a very large build.


----------



## RepAddict

@ Tacobox- My wallet get mad every time i Go on this thread, It doesnt like all the ideas! I think I am going to make a frog room like most members on here, only problem is that of the 2 rooms that would work, one has a 5 yrs old in the way (JK) and the other has laundry machine and heater/hotwater heater in the way. Sad when you re prioritize your house hunting around which will have a suitable frog room. Hey Doug you selling? lol


----------



## Dendro Dave

TacoBox said:


> Very nice Dave, really like where your mind is at on these builds.
> 
> I have come to the conclusion that Doug and Dave were the two worst people for me to meet up with. I see a good many paychecks going into this froggy hobby now. As soon as I get back from deployment and move into the new house I will be doing a very large build.


You could always send me the money, and I could do my ideas and then tell you and everyone else if it is really worth doing, potentially saving people thousands of dollars...Think of it as an investment in the future  Is it scary that I almost made that sound reasonable?  

Muhahahahahahahh!!!!


----------



## goof901

question: why not loosely stuff dry sphagnum moss(or slightly damp) in between the cork, and then moisten it? because hypothetically, it should expand when moistened....


----------



## snake54320

Any update FTS ? 
I think the last one is from 01-09-2012, and it already looked awesome....Can't imagine it now !


----------



## mkitchen

goof901 said:


> question: why not loosely stuff dry sphagnum moss(or slightly damp) in between the cork, and then moisten it? because hypothetically, it should expand when moistened....


Have you worked with dry sphagnum? It is brittle and doesn't "stuff." His damp way is much easier and faster - speaking from experience.


----------



## Pumilo

I hate wearing a breathing mask. I'm sure it would work well, but there is a nasty respiratory disease you can get from sphagnum dust. I don't remember what it is called, but Ed pointed it out once. I looked it up and it was enough to convince me that a mask needs to be worn with dry sphagnum.


----------



## goof901

I second an updated shot!  I am considering doing a cork mosaic and I want to see how it looks all grown in


----------



## mindcrash

From a recent viewing, I can attest that it's grown in beautifully.


----------



## frog dude

I have seen it in person recently too, and it truly is amazing! Update! Update! And maybe some updated froggy pics too


----------



## Pumilo

Pics will get up...eventually. More important projects in the works right now.


----------



## zachxbass

Awesome work. This is one of my "inspiration" tanks. Going to try to do something similar to the cork mosaic, but with a combo of cork and tree fern panels. Hopefully it works out how I imagine. It's taking forever to decide my layout though.

Thanks for the inspiration

Sent from my kindle fire using tapatalk


----------



## jacobi

Any updates on this beauty?


----------



## Broseph

I got all excited for an update when I saw it on the main page's recent threads.

This thread is one of my bookmarks just because of all the useful links and info. An update would be awesome!


----------



## Pumilo

Sorry, I've taken a huge step back from the hobby. This tank was passed on to a local friend. He has been invited to please post updates.

Paul, post anytime, thanks.


----------



## wlrodman

Hey Folks - I'm just jumping in here because I just finished an almost identical Corner Viv. Here's a few pictures... I'm still needing to get lights figured out if anyone can help...


----------



## Jjl

wlrodman said:


> Hey Folks - I'm just jumping in here because I just finished an almost identical Corner Viv. Here's a few pictures... I'm still needing to get lights figured out if anyone can help...


One of Idris (Tincman)'s bulbs would do well, on there. BeamsWork lights are a lower-cost alternative and grow plants well enough, but their overall shape would probably look awkward on a corner tank.


----------



## Erikb3113

wlrodman said:


> Hey Folks - I'm just jumping in here because I just finished an almost identical Corner Viv. Here's a few pictures... I'm still needing to get lights figured out if anyone can help...


Dont hijack threads. Start a new one for your tank perhaps referencing this thread, but dont pull up a dead thread by a prominent member and use it to draw attention to yours. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------

